# A banda já VENDEU/ TEM VENDIDO mais de 6 milhões de discos



## gvergara

Oi:

Lia a respeito da banda brasileira Skank, e dei com a oração seguinte:_A banda já *vendeu *mais de 6 milhões de discos entre CDs e DVDs_.

Gostaria de saber por que se empregou o passado (_vendeu_) em lugar do presente perfeito (_tem vendido_). A ação é atual, não passada, ainda pode mudar. Como vocês empregam este tempo verbal? É que vocês o empregam como os espanhóis, que  substituem o presente perfeito com o passado? Nos romanzos que leio jamais tenho visto esta substituição, será que depende do nível (registro) de língua? Obrigado 

Gonzalo


----------



## Nonstar

gvergara said:


> Oi:
> 
> Lia a respeito da banda brasileira Skank, e dei com a oração seguinte:_A banda já *vendeu *mais de 6 milhões de discos entre CDs e DVDs_.
> 
> Gostaria de saber por que se empregou o passado (_vendeu_) em lugar do presente perfeito (_tem vendido_). A ação é atual, não passada, ainda pode mudar. Como vocês empregam este tempo verbal? É que vocês o empregam como os espanhóis, que  substituem o presente perfeito com o passado? Nos romanzos que leio jamais tenho visto vi esta substituição, será que depende do nível (registro) de língua? Obrigado
> 
> Gonzalo



Olá, Gonzalo.
Esta ação não pode mais mudar, os CDs já foram vendidos. Eles continuam a vender, eles tem vendido os CDs, mas os 6 milhões já foram. Sim?


----------



## gvergara

Compreendo. Agora, então, gostaria de saber em que casos se emprega o pretérito perfeito, porque acho que tinha uma concepção errônea...


----------



## uchi.m

Quando se fala em um ritmo/taxa de vendas, por exemplo: O Skank tem vendido 1000 CDs por dia, O Skank tem vendido bastante CDs ultimamente.


----------



## anaczz

É como disse o Nonstar, o pretérito perfeito indica uma ação que ocorreu no passado e concluiu-se no passado.

A banda já vendeu 6 milhões de CDs. -> Todos os 6 milhões foram vendidos no passado.
Eu fui à casa da minha avó ontem. -> A ação inciou-se e concluiu-se ontem

Já o pretérito perfeito composto indica uma ação que começou no passado e continua no presente, uma ação que costuma ocorrer com determinada frequência.

A banda tem vendido muitos CDs -> vendeu muitos e continua a vender muitos.
Eu tenho ido à casa da minha avó todos os sábados. -> Adotei por hábito ir à casa dela aos sábados e pretendo continuar indo, nada indica que vá parar de fazê-lo.


----------



## gvergara

Ou seja, poderia se dizer que a palavra "chave" na primeira oração era _já (__A banda já *vendeu *mais de 6 milhões de discos entre CDs e DVDs__)_? Se compreendi bem, essa é a palavra que indicaria que a ação já acabou E sem essa palavra, teriamos uma oração como o exemplo que a anaczz forneceu (_A banda tem vendido muitos CDs_)...


----------



## Nonstar

Sim, está certo, Gonzalo. O mesmo para "jamais", não se usa o composto ao usar "jamais", e "nunca".


----------



## anaczz

Não só a palavra _já_, mas também o fato de indicar o número de CDs vendidos. 

"A banda vendeu mais de 6 milhões de discos." passa a mesma ideia.


----------



## uchi.m

Verbo no passado: acumulado
Verbo no presente composto: taxa


----------



## gvergara

Finalmente, qual seria a melhor opção neste caso? 

_Obrigado por toda a ajuda que me *deu/tem dado* até agora? 
_
A situação é passada (você já me ajudou muitas vezes), pero ao mesmo tempo até agora faz uma conexão com o presente...


----------



## Vanda

Pode usar ambas as formas.


----------



## Istriano

_A banda já *vendeu *mais de 6 milhões de discos entre CDs e DVDs_.
_Espero que a banda já *tenha vendido* mais __ de 6 milhões de discos entre CDs e DVDs._


----------



## uchi.m

gvergara said:


> Obrigado por toda a ajuda que me *deu* até agora (ajuda acumulada)


Obrigado por toda a ajuda que *tem* me *dado* (sem _agora_, porque é ajuda progressiva; poderia ser _ultimamente_, porém).


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Atenção que o *Present Perfect* é um tempo verbal que não tem um equivalente em português! Nem sempre se pode traduzir por " ter (conjugado)  + particípio" !


----------



## gvergara

uchi.m said:


> Obrigado por toda a ajuda que *tem* me *dado* (sem _agora_, porque é ajuda progressiva; poderia ser _ultimamente_, porém).



Entendo, então, que se quissesse acerscentar "_ultimamente_", o tempo verbal não mudaria, já que de qualquer jeito estariamos falando de ajuda acumulada (no o     último tempo) _Obrigado pela ajuda que* tem* me *dado* ultimamente_.


----------



## uchi.m

_Ultimamente _não é um intervalo de tempo definido; refere-se ao decorrer de um fato recente, isto é, é uma progressão recente e não histórica.

É tão difícil entender isso? O espanhol não é diferente.


----------



## gvergara

uchi.m said:


> É tão difícil entender isso? O espanhol não é diferente.


Obrigado, uchi.m. Me desculpe por não entender tão rapidamente quanto deveria.


----------



## uchi.m

De nada, Skank.


----------

